# FR: Comment vas-tu ? - question avec inversion - registre



## Mnemosyne

Bonsoir encore,

Je me demande pourquoi, si l'inversion a maintenant un son très soutenu (comme plusieurs francophones à ce forum ont dit), pourquoi est-ce qu'on dit encore:

*comment vas-tu?*

ou

*qu'en penses-tu?*

Ce n'est pas un mélangement bizarre de deux registres?


----------



## bloomiegirl

It doesn't sound bizarre to me. I'm not a native Francophone, but stilll...
-- The _tu_/_vous_ choice depends on *social familiarity* between the two interlocuteurs; e.g., age, rank, position may dictate the use of "_vous_."
-- Interrogative inversion may be more formal and "est-ce que" more formal, but that's in terms of *linguistic style*.

Does that help?


----------



## Mnemosyne

Not really, désolée Bloomiegirl.  Why would I speak formally or "high-falutin'ly" with someone I knew well, unless I were being ironic or quoting?


----------



## pointvirgule

Sorry, Mnemo, I don't see the problem with _Comment vas-tu ?_ It's perfectly good, standard French. You may prefer _Comment ça va ?_, if using _tu_ in an inverted interrogative sentence poses a problem to you for some reason.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Mnemosyne said:


> [...] Why would I speak formally or "high-falutin'ly" with someone I knew well, unless I were being ironic or quoting?


For the same reason, I think, that some of us Anglophones still use the subjunctive in English... It's a linguistic choice.

But since your question is specific about French usage, I'd better sit back and wait for the Francophones on this question. I think it will be interesting, and we both may learn something.

EDIT: I just saw PointVirgule's response.   I must have been still typing when it appeared.


----------



## Mnemosyne

pointvirgule said:


> Sorry, Mnemo, I don't see the problem with _Comment vas-tu ?_ It's perfectly good, standard French.



Several francophones on this forum have said that inversion sounds quite formal these days, and not to use it except in a formal context.

But "tu" isn't formal.

So I'm confused....


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que l'inversion tient d'un langage *très *soutenu mais seulement soutenu. Je dirai plutôt que c'est l'absence d'inversion (sans est-ce que) qui relève d'un registre peu soutenu.

Peut-être que lorsque la phrase commence par _que ou comment, _il existe une tendance plus ou moins naturelle en fonction des individus, à éviter _est-ce que_.

En outre, il y a certaines locutions ou phrases habituelles telles _comment vas-tu ?_

Quoi qu'il en soit, effectivement, à l'écrit, j'ai tendance à éviter les _est-ce que_ qui à mon sens alourdissent les phrases.

Et afin de répondre à la question initiale, l'inversion à la seconde personne du singulier n'est pas du tout incongrue.


----------



## orlando09

Maybe it's a combination of things that lessen the feeling of formality in this case - it's a common set phrase; also the words in this case are very short and easy to say. I can't think of that many other phrases where you would tend to use inverted questions with tu though - Vas-tu sortir ce soir? Que lis-tu? - people probably wouldn't usually say them. The alternatives are the "est-ce que" structure, or, commonly, just not inverting - eg. Tu lis quoi? Tu sors ce soir?


----------



## Newangle

"Tu" doesn't necessarily mean "informal" in terms of formal v. colloquial style.
Yes, in everyday SPOKEN French you'd quite possiby say "comment tu vas ?" or "tu en penses quoi ?" (or "t'en penses quoi ?"). It has a relaxed, comfortable feel to it.

But if you're speaking (or writing) stylistically formal French, as long as the person you're addressing is in the tutoiement category, you use traditional syntax, conjugating the verb in the "tu" form. It's as simple as that!

Some rather pretentious middle-aged people are very parsimonious as to their "tutoiement" circle, and "vouvoie" their wives, for instance (people like Chirac and Raymond Barre come to mind). But you can also speak highly elegant and perfectly structured French and use "tu" when appropriate.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lacuzon

J'ajouterai que _tu _n'es pas un signe de relâchement mais de proximité, d'amitié, ce qui n'exclut pas forcément un style soigné.


----------



## Oddmania

Personally, even though the questions *Comment vas-tu ?* and *Qu'en penses-tu ? *are quite standard and sound much less formal than something like *Que désires-tu ? *, I'd rather say *Comme tu vas ?* or *Qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?

*[...]


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ok, merci beaucoup tout le monde pour vos réponses!  Je suis encore confuse, mais voilà ce que je crois que je comprends: 

1.  Il y a certains locutions figées, comme *Comment vas-tu  *et *Qu'en penses-tu*

2.  Ces locutions ont souvent de petits mots, et souvent elles commencent par _comment _ou _que_


Aussi:

3.  L'utilisation de _tu_ est un peu comme l'emploi du subjonctif en anglais.  Soigné, mais pas soutenu.  (Je crois que ce n'est pas du tout soutenu de dire en anglais, _If I were...._  Ce n'est que correct!)

C'est ce dernier point qui me trouble encore.  En anglais, on ne dirait jamais à une personne de ne pas utiliser le subjonctif!  Mais comme Oddmania et Orlando09 et les autres personnes sur autres fils ont dit, il ne faut pas vraiment dire *Que désires-tu?* ou *Vas-tu sortir?*

Et oui, je parle du français à l'oral pour ce moment....


----------



## bloomiegirl

The Anglophone (me) is back. Perhaps the inverted form sometimes sounds too abrupt? For instance, could "_Que désires-tu?_" in spoken French sound closer to "What do you want?" than "What would you like/prefer?" 

I'm not sure that my French is a match for these subtleties, so it would be best to wait for native Francophones -- or Anglos with stronger French than mine -- to respond.

BTW, touché... I agree that using the indicative in place of the subjunctive is just plain wrong, but it is heard more and more... and is similar in that regard to (albeit grammatically correct) "_est-ce que_" in spoken French.


----------



## Oddmania

Hello again 

Pour moi, l'inversion est vraiment trop formelle. 

Cependant, si une personne me dit _Comment vas-tu ?_ , je ne serais pas étonné, parce-que c'est une expression très courante et que le verbe *aller *(Comment *vas*-tu ?) est très utilisé en français.

Par contre, si quelqu'un me demande _Que désires-tu pour le dîner ?_ , je serais un peu surpris, à la fois à cause de l'inversion, mais aussi à cause du verbe _désirer_, que l'on n'utilisera pas pour un sujet aussi futile que le menu du dîner_ (What do you wish to eat ?  )
_
Les gens de ma famille me diront plutôt _Qu'est-ce que tu aimerais pour le dîner ?

_ 
En tous cas, ne vous tracassez pas la tête pour si peu  En règle générale, je pense qu'il serait juste d'utiliser _Est-ce que...? + tu _pour les amis, la famille, et les personnes proches de vous, et l'_inversion + vous _pour des conversations plus formelles.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je ne ressens pas cette inversion comme formelle. Je ne vois pas de grande différence avec est-ce que. Si différence il devait y avoir, je dirais que l'inversion est certes plus soignée mais aussi qu'elle sert peut-être à introduire des choses plus profondes (que ce soit avec tu, il, nous, vous...)

Ainsi comme Oddmania, je dirais _Qu'est-ce que tu voudrais pour le dîner ?_ mais plutôt _Que désirerais-tu de particulier pour tes 50 ans ?_ ou _Que veux-tu ? je ne pouvais faire autrement_.

Oui la différence est un peu la même qu'avec votre subjonctif, l'inversion n'est pas exceptionnelle, c'est un choix linguistique et/ou une habitude.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Here's an interesting reference: Colloquial French Grammar by Rodney Ball. At the bottom of page 27, it contains a citation from another author:
Jadis dans un café je demandais: « Combien vous dois-je ? ». Maintenant : « Qu'est-ce que je vous dois ? ». Et à côté de moi j'entends : « Je vous dois combien ? » ou « Je vous dois quoi ? ».​In this example, the (socially) formal "_vous_" is used regardless of linguistic register. Perhaps the converse is true and the socially familiar "_tu_" can be used in various linguistic registers.  

In any case, I think this is an interesting question, Mnemosyne; thank you!


----------



## Chimel

orlando09 said:


> Maybe it's a combination of things that lessen the feeling of formality in this case - it's a common set phrase; also the words in this case are very short and easy to say. I can't think of that many other phrases where you would tend to use inverted questions with tu though


Où vas-tu?
D'où viens-tu?
Que veux-tu? (surtout dans le sens 'fataliste' de: "Que veux-tu, il n'y a rien à faire")
Que dis-tu?
seraient d'autres exemples où l'inversion n'est peut-être pas *plus* courante que les autres formes, mais ne l'est pas beaucoup moins non plus.

Mais je pense que tu as raison: c'est la succession de mots courts (monosyllabiques) et courants qui explique ce phénomène. 

En pratique, je dirais pour Menmosyne:
- la tendance générale est que la question posée sous la forme de l'inversion verbe/sujet appartient à un registre assez soutenu
- il y a un petit nombre d'expressions avec verbes monosyllabiques qui "font de la résistance", mais on peut très bien utiliser aussi la tournure avec "est-ce que" ou celle sans inversion


----------



## pointvirgule

Inversion, familiarité et habitudes orales
Dans une famille bourgeoise de Paris, on entendrait dans la bouche d'une mère :
« Tu vas arrêter de crier, oui ? »

alors que dans une famille prolo de Montréal, ce serait :
« Vas-tu arrêter de crier, mon petit sacrament ? »

Si ça se trouve, à l'oral la version inversée est plus familière que la non-inversée, dans certains contextes et au gré des usages régionaux.


----------



## Chimel

Mnemosyne said:


> Merci, Pointvirgule. Je ne le savais pas.


Je voudrais seulement signaler, tout en respectant l'avis de Pointvirgule, que l'exemple qu'il/elle a donné à propos de la famille bourgeoise et populaire est purement de son invention (et n'est pas extrait d'un film, d'un roman etc. qui attesterait cette différence d'usage).

Personnellement, cet exemple ne me convainc pas et je n'en tirerais pas une règle générale (Pointvirgule apporte d'ailleurs lui-même une nuance à cet exemple en disant "si ça se trouve", autremetn dit "peut-être bien que...").


----------



## Icetrance

Pour ma part, la seule forme interrogative qui soit, c'est celle d'inversion. Peut-être que c'est toute l'influence québécoise sur moi (j'habite pas trop loin de là). 

Cet "est-ce que" ne peut pas se dire assez vite, me semble-t-il, et comme l'a dit si pertinemment Lucazon plus haut, il s'agit en effet d'un alourdissement "pur et simple" (je rajoute un peu à ses paroles entre ces derniers guillemets...désolé). Et à chaque fois je trouve les moyens pour l'éviter sans subir de moqueries. Et comment pensez-vous que j'arrive à faire ça? De la pure magie? 

Somme toute, qu'on le veuille ou non, cet "est-ce que" reste et restera bel et bien convenable et hyper correct dans la langue de tous les jours, à quelques exceptions près (expressions figées). Mais je suis rassuré par le fait que je ne sois jamais obligé de l'employer.


----------



## lucas-sp

La comparaison entre l'utilisation de l'inversion même dans un contexte familier ou quotidien et l'utilisation du subjonctif en anglais dans la phrase "If I were you..." me semble juste. En anglais, personne n'utilise encore le subjonctif comme le subjonctif s'utilisait au 18e ou 19e (c'est bien bizarre pour un lecteur contemporain de trouver des phrases au subjonctif dans Poe ou Melville, il me faut toujours l'expliquer à mes étudiants). Mais dans des petites phrases très utilisées, le subjonctif dure jusqu'à nos jours - probablement parce que ces phrases ne cessent jamais de se dire.

Donc aujourd'hui en anglais l'utilisation du subjonctif hors de la phrase "If I were..." appartient à un niveau très soutenu du langage ("I would much appreciate that he _find_ it in his heart to forgive me"), comme en français l'inversion hors de ces petites phrases est plutôt soutenue - mais il y a des différences régionales et contextuelles aussi.


----------

